# Tunze Nano Auto Top Off



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi all. 
Looking of some help as I'm sure I'm not the first to have to extend the reach of the ATO. 
I'm sourcing for additional wiring and plumbing.... Tubing to extend my ATO to where my mixing station is located. 

The Tubing for some reason is almost impossible to find and is only available on Amazon but in a huge quantity. 

Any ideas? Have others dealt with this and how if so. 

Thanks as always!!


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact Phil at Xenia, he's the Canadian distributor for TUNZE, he will likely be able to help you. http://www.xeniainc.com/page-contact.php


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

duckhams said:


> Contact Phil at Xenia, he's the Canadian distributor for TUNZE, he will likely be able to help you. http://www.xeniainc.com/page-contact.php


Thanks Eliott. . Did a thing with the line in that I spliced into it and used RO tubing to run it between the tank and the pump in the ATO container . Works great. Now just trying to figure out adding the ATO to my appex and if it's the way to go


----------

